
San Jose grand jury indicts members of hacker group Anonymous - nsfmc
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_18508492?nclick_check=1
======
fpmp
This link worked for me: [http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_18508492?nclick_c...](http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_18508492?nclick_check=1)

------
msredmond
I'm getting an error when I click through on this link:
[https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=logi...](https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=login&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fnewest&eRightsSessionExpired=true&forced=true)

Anyone else?

------
dlsspy
merc really doesn't want us reading their news.

The URL works fine if you paste it and edit it up a bit. Just can't click
through.

------
pasbesoin
Not sure which prior comment to respond to.

MN links end up with a query string appended. If you're going to share them,
you need to shave it off before sharing / following:

<http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_18508492>

